# dove



## luv fishing (Mar 5, 2009)

only alitle bit more than a month till dove hunting starts i can not wait. and just another question, when does the odnr usally put the dove field maps on the there site?


----------



## big red (Feb 4, 2010)

i couldn't find them either.but,i mostly hunt my own property or my father-in laws.stand hunt in the mornings and evenings and jumpshoot during mid-day.great way to work the dogs for retrieving.going to try decoying this year for the first time.


----------



## powerstrokin73 (May 21, 2008)

i'm lookin for a partner in akron area during the week and maybe some weekend treks to tri valley or salt folk or wherever there is some birds. i have a couple mojo's and a covey of clip-ons. gonna try and make up a tree before the season. pm me if anyone is interested. Evin


----------



## negs (May 25, 2010)

i'd stay away from tri-valley you could do good there 4-5 yrs ago but the last 2yrs the place is swamped at every dove field and this past spring the odnr put in a new dog trials area right above the 208 tank yard which use to be an awesome spot heck it was so bad last year the first week i said screw it and hit the timber for some squirrel hunting and had the woods to myself fyi woodbury is no better SMALL DOVE FIELDS+TONS OF HUNTERS=NO FUN!


----------



## luv fishing (Mar 5, 2009)

I'll probably just go to westbranch the first day and if don't do good there I'll head over to Berlin and just make a day out of it


----------



## powerstrokin73 (May 21, 2008)

negs said:


> i'd stay away from tri-valley you could do good there 4-5 yrs ago but the last 2yrs the place is swamped at every dove field and this past spring the odnr put in a new dog trials area right above the 208 tank yard which use to be an awesome spot heck it was so bad last year the first week i said screw it and hit the timber for some squirrel hunting and had the woods to myself fyi woodbury is no better SMALL DOVE FIELDS+TONS OF HUNTERS=NO FUN!


Thanks for the info. we were probably there bout five years ago and it was excellent hunting, and not many people. Evin


----------



## sc83 (Apr 16, 2008)

They just put up the controlled dove hunt info on the DNR site. Aug 28th is the drawing for most.


----------



## big red (Feb 4, 2010)

tomorrow,tomorrow,it starts tomorrow!!!!! are ya all ready?


----------



## stumpsitter (Jul 3, 2004)

gonna be HOT!


----------

